# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  legit testosterone propionate - italy

## Italian Stallion

drug purchased from the pharmacy

----------


## Swifto

> informative thread.
> drug purchased from the pharmacy
> ****** E


Take the price out of your post please. Your breaking the Rules here mentioning prices, I suggest you go a give the Rules a quick skim as to not break others.

To answer your question, it looks legit.

----------


## number twelve

interesting, maybe there was a label change. but there is no black line that i see going from top to bottom of the label. also, the lotto seems to have been printed at the same time with the same ink and printer as the rest of the label. the legit ones in the past have been printed at later time with a different printer and ink/font.

----------


## number twelve

scroll down the page a bit youll see what i mean

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Legit-an...433076-p2.aspx

----------


## Italian Stallion

maybe they changed something in the amp/label layout but i took it from one pharmacy so i'm sure it is good.
i took a few snap just to give a reliable comparison to someone who is interested

----------


## Maximm

its original for sure, have seen like this many time so can assure that original

----------


## steiner1

being Italian myself, looks legit bud

----------


## MrJuice

That definately looks legit. Enjoy!

----------


## Rider

very interesting, are they OTC?

----------


## boz

So juicy *drools*

----------

